
In New York City, Jobs Come Back Without Wall Street - forrest_t
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/16/nyregion/with-little-help-from-wall-street-new-york-city-enjoys-steady-job-growth.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
cddotdotslash
The tech sector and the energy surrounding it is palpable here; it's
incredible. But, thankfully, it's not the only dominant voice in the city. I
hear more and more people at every meetup I attend saying they moved from San
Francisco to escape the "tech-centric" culture there. While Silicon Valley is
likely still "the" place to be for tech, I'm glad NYC is emerging as a viable
East coast alternative.

~~~
cylinder
Most of the startups based here are very much fluffy and will vaporize when
the VC/angel bubble pops. They are either "lifestyle" businesses (read: small
businesses. make some money but should never have taken VC, because they will
never have a real exit) or just e-commerce masquerading as "tech."

~~~
kanwisher
Most of the startups in NYC are going to do much better, they are profitable
AdTech, Fintech, Fashion startups. Or the occasional ecommerce play. I would
say in general less Facebooks, here but more profitable companies

------
jdhouse4
Anything that changes NYC's economy to make it less dependent upon those who
play with money is a good thing. I'm even happier that tech companies are
finding NYC a place with plenty of talent.

------
jonmarkgo
There was a pretty interesting, though potentially biased report about the
impact of NY Tech on the job market here:
[http://www.nyctecheconomy.com/](http://www.nyctecheconomy.com/)

------
drinkzima
I wish the NYTimes was better than that log-based chart of job recovery by
sector (or whatever that non-linear scale is).

